# Import de Outlook PC vers Mail Mac OS



## Ypnoze (2 Octobre 2007)

Salut, 

j'ai cherche un peu partout, mais en vain, comment ramener mes anciens mails de Outlook qui sont sur mon pc, avec les dossiers etc... vers Mail de Mac OS


Pareil pour mes contacts, sinon au pire je passerai par mon telephone que je syncroniserai avec mon pc puis syncro de mon tel avec mon Mac, mais s'il y'a un moyen plus direct, pourquoi pas ?

sinon sur Mail, j'ai crée des dossiers, un dossier Affaires ou je mets mes mails pro, le probleme, c'est que quand ils sont dans un dossier, les mails n'apparaissent plus dans les resultats de recherche avec spotlight de mail, c'est normal ? probleme de config ? comment y remedier ?

Merci d'avance, c'est la derniere chose qui reste pour quitter definitivement mon pc et ne plus avoir d'yeux que pour mon Mac

@ plus

Ypnoze


----------



## craigxponential (2 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

Il y a un petit logiciel O2M (http://www.littlemachines.com/) qui coûte seulement US$10.  Vous l'installez sur le PC, et il prépare les fichiers (mails, calendriers, carnet d'adresses) à transférer vers le Mac selon vos sélections.

Bonne chance !
--
craig


----------



## Fafnou (2 Octobre 2007)

Dans le forum Switch, tu trouveras épinglé tout en haut de saines lectures pour un switch réussi... Parmi les sujets abordés : l'import des mails dans Mail.

PS : Ne pas oublier qu'Entourage est fourni en version d'essai sur les nouveaux macs. ça aide pour le transfert à partir d'Outlook Express...


----------



## BernardRey (2 Octobre 2007)

Ypnoze a dit:


> j'ai cherche un peu partout, mais en vain, comment ramener mes anciens mails de Outlook qui sont sur mon pc, avec les dossiers etc... vers Mail de Mac OS


C'est pourtant un sujet qui a été abordé de nombreuses fois sur les forums, par exemple par ici...


----------



## CBi (3 Octobre 2007)

craigxponential a dit:


> Il y a un petit logiciel O2M (http://www.littlemachines.com/) qui coûte seulement US$10.



Sujet maintes fois abordé, mais en définitive, on revient toujours effectivement à ce petit logiciel pas cher et très efficace. J'ai maintenant sur mac tous mes mails Outlook classés dans les dossiers tels que sur PC avec leurs pièces jointes. Impeccable.

Le seul point auquel il faut bien faire attention = O2M est un logiciel *POUR PC*. Il faut donc faire le transfert de format AVANT de mettre un coup de massue sur son PC. :casse:


----------



## Ypnoze (3 Octobre 2007)

Merci pour vos reponses, je vais trouver un moyen de l'acheter, ce qui est compliqué pour moi etant au Maroc et ne possedant pas de carte bleue française, et donc pas de possibilité d'acheter en ligne

sinon quelqu'un aurait il une reponse à ma deuxieme question :

sur Mail, j'ai crée des dossiers, un dossier Affaires ou je mets mes mails pro, le probleme, c'est que quand ils sont dans un dossier, les mails n'apparaissent plus dans les resultats de recherche avec spotlight de mail, c'est normal ? probleme de config ? comment y remedier ?

Merci encore


----------



## BernardRey (3 Octobre 2007)

Ypnoze a dit:


> Merci pour vos reponses, je vais trouver un moyen de l'acheter, ce qui est compliqu&#233; pour moi etant au Maroc et ne possedant pas de carte bleue fran&#231;aise, et donc pas de possibilit&#233; d'acheter en ligne


Ben... DbxConv est gratuit, lui... &#199;a ne fait "que" les messages, certes, et c'est plut&#244;t d&#233;pouill&#233;, mais bon.


----------

